# Friendly Support Thread - CBT and HT



## cookies4marilyn

Friendly Support Thread*Special Invitation to those using Cognitive Behavioral Therapy or Clinical Hypnotherapy including Mike's IBS Audio Program to treat IBS *Since many of us on this forum have become friends as we support each other dealing with IBS, and our journey while using either CBT or hypnotherapy or Mike's IBS Audio Program of clinical hypnotherapy, we need a place within this forum for inclusion of friendly support that may not really be a part of the forum's topic.In the past, the BB had only one forum, so threads discussing IBS would sit next to non-IBS topics - since the BB now is divided into forums, technically, all threads in this forum should discuss CBT/CHT as the majority of the thread content.But to accomodate the need for all of us to chat and get to know each other and still support each other - we will use this thread.Anyone who is using or has used in the past, either Cognitive Behavioral Therapy or Clinical Hypnotherapy to help treat their IBS (or anxiety, etc.) is welcome to join us on this friendly support thread - feel free to become a part of the support and caring here! In getting to know about each other, we can also help support our journey to healing through these two treatment methods as well. *However, if you are not involved in either of these therapies, we ask that you please not post here. This thread is NOT for general off-topic posts as an open forum, but it serves as an integral component to overall CBT/HT support.*In this way, newbies and those looking for specific thread topic information will find it more easily in all the other threads on this forum - but just this one will be reserved for friendly support. When the thread becomes longer than several pages long, or as determined by the co-moderators to be distracting from the primary informational intent of this forum, the older posts will be deleted, or an entire new thread will be started and the old one will be deleted. This keeps the forum neat, and less confusing to new members. Informational threads will, as always, remain intact, and be archived. If you have anything specific to say to a specific person that is not within the CBT/CHT forum, and you feel they won't find it in the new thread, then PM them, etc. rather than starting a new personal thread - but only if it is not forum topic related. Specific persons CAN be addressed in a new thread if it is on topic.Thank you so much for your cooperation and for the kind and heartfelt support and caring that is the signature of this forum - without all of us here, we would not be able to provide a safe haven to help us along our journey to healing.Be well.From your Co-Moderators,Brett and Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn

It's so nice to learn of encouraging feedback - and you guys haven't discussed your progress lately, so here is some encouragement for you:Recently Posted on .. - 100 Days of the IBS Audio Program completed - And I must say that I am MUCH improved!! ... I would say I am 90% better than I was in August when I started and 150% better than I was in February when I contemplated admitting myself to hospital. My attacks are wayyyyyy down - 1 or 2 every week or 2. Compared to 3 or 4 a day is phenomenal. I am so very happy with my progress so far. I can't wait until I see the GI on Dec. 11 to let him know what I have done for myself since I saw him in May. He will be pleased with the progress... If you haven't tried the program, what are you waiting for? Seriously, it has saved me, physically and mentally. Go ahead, order it!! It is far more valuable than the small investment!Cassandra ----------November 2006 From Amos:I started the hypnosis CDs for the second time. With using the CDs and fiber twice daily I have noticed such accomplishments. My IBS is triggered by stress and lately I'll notice where it just stops and I proceed with meetings, shopping, just day to day office. I use less Imodium. I am so glad I found this site. Thank you.September 2006 From Berry - Canada:"I have two words for you: DO IT ! Like most others here, I tried so many different avenues to get my IBS-D under control. I am amazed at the results from the hypnosis program. Amazed!!!I started it in May (2006), and by early July, when I wasn't seeing any magical changes, I started to get discouraged. I stuck to it anyway, "just in case"... and I'm incredibly happy to announce that I was able to take a 14-hour road trip (!!!!) to go on my first vacation in 7 years (!!!!!) in early September.I started noticing the changes in August. My perpetual fear of getting caught somewhere far from a restroom is completely gone. I kid you not. I feel so much more in control! I'm still careful about what I eat, but I no longer "fear" food, if that makes any sense. Seriously... try the program. When you're through with it, you'll be amazed at how inexpensive your freedom was in the end!p.s. - I've been eating out at least once a week since August, just because I finally can !... I'll stop soon, not because it's physically uncomfortable for me (my old excuse), but because I can't afford it. That's a problem I can live with! "August 2006I've gotten up into about 1/2 way through session 4 of Mike's tapes. The improvements I have noticed in my IBS-D areretty much complete "regularity" nowpain/cramping is now much more rare occurrenceeasier & faster recovery from occasional times I do have any IBS problemsOther things I and other people have noticed:I'm a LOT less anxious overallI sleep WAY betterI have lost my fear of going out almost completelyI'm generally feeling less moody and more relaxedNow, I have to admit that I have also made dietary changes - I have cut out all gluten and drastically cut down on caffeine and sugar, but I haven't needed my anti-spasmodics in a long time, and I decided that I didn't need the anti-depressants after all. Also, I just got back from over a weeklong trip to Europe. Normally the very idea of getting on a plane would have me so terrified I wouldn't be able to think (or even walk)straight, let alone the idea of being in a strange country where they might not have available toilets. Not only did I make the whole trip - 8 - 10 hours one way going either way AND during a terrorist alert - with NO anxiety, I took multiple day trips while out there, including one on a boat with NO toilet available - all with NO anxiety or relapse. I even tried to talk my brain into being afraid on one of the plane trips and it just wouldn't listen. I don't know if the IBS 100 Program was entirely the reason for this huge turnaround for me, but I really feel that it has helped a whole lot not only my IBS, but my overall ability to deal with stress. Even my husband who doesn't have IBS likes to listen to the tapes with me because they completely override his chronic insomnia. I like the program a lot!OK - all done!


----------



## 20250

Hi Marilyn and everyone,It's nice to read the positive stories. Thanks for posting them. Reading these stories made me pause and reflect on my own progress over the past year, and how thankful I am to have found this site which led me to getting Mike's tapes. I can honestly say that the tapes have reduced the severe anxiety and anxiety related D attacks at least 85%, maybe more. A year ago you couldn't get me into a store without breaking out in sweats, getting instant cramps, and hearing the clock ticking to get out asap! Going out to dinner was a NO WAY, Jose! My wife got used to doing the grocery shopping alone, going to lunch or dinner with friends or the kids, and went to church by herself every week. All of this has changed now. We do these things together now, each and every time. The D attacks have reduced a good deal too. It's hard to put a percentage on how much, but at least 50% so far. I need to keep reminding myself that this IBS has been rooted in me for 18/20 years and it takes time to reverse it. patience is important. Today is better than yesterday and tomorrow will be better than today. The bad episodes don't last as long nor do they occur as often. I now look forward to waking up everyday. Thanks marilyn, Thanks mike, Thank you Jesus!


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone!







I hope you're all enjoying your turkey dinners down south. We did enjoy ours a month ago.







Thanks for the positive message Marilyn. It helps out when I'm not having a good time with my progress. I'm down in the dumps this week and I think its the new antibiotics that I'm taking. They're just killing my stomach. Well only 2 more days of them.Brett, I agree with what you wrote. Its easy to sit there and want the change to happen instantaneous. We've lived with this problem for so long that it will take a while to reverse everything. I find that I forget that from time to time and find myself wishing for my IBS to just end. Patience is a virtue that I sometimes forget.Anyways, I hope you're all having a good time whether you're celebrating Thanksgiving or getting ready for bed like me since I work tomorrow (no holiday here).Take care!


----------



## 23392

I survived turkey day just fine with no D whatsoever.  Hard to tell if I got any bloating or it was just the amount I ate.  I had 'some of everything'...so far, so good! [well, other than maybe not entirely avoiding holiday weight gain! ;-) We'll see!]I have another sinus infection--the symptoms are mostly over, but continuing on the antibiotics. I appear to be oblivious to this antibiotic, though [amoxicillin]. Actually at this point the hard part is remembering to finish it up as I have not too many symptoms anymore. Not other than my 'new normal' of having my temples hurt when I cough, :-( anyway.All in all, not half bad!  1 holiday down, 1 wedding & 1 family reunion to go [yup, 3 in a row. ;-)]. Thanks for posting the messages, Marilyn! I was MUCH worse off this time last year, and I am soooooo much better now!!! For those with holidays, Happy Holidays and Time Off.  For those without, Happy Weekend as it's almost here.  and Thanks again to our angel, Marilyn.


----------



## 15132

Ugh.....my week has been just as bad as it was last week even though I stopped the antibiotics last friday. I'm getting attacks almost everyday even with my immodiums that I take. Its been stressful though.I think its time for me to start up the program fully again. I've been listening to my favourites from time to time but I'm getting more busier to do that. Starting the program again would give me the focus to ensure I get every session in.Christmas would be a problem for me though, and I'd probably miss out on a few sessions because of it so maybe I should wait till January.I had the interview for the first Ottawa job that I applied for today. It lasted 1 hour and 40 minutes on the phone. They decided not to send me out there for the interview so it was a phone interview. Its over now so I can finally relax. They said it would take up to 10 days to find out. *fingers crossed*Well have a good night everyone, talk to you later.


----------



## 23392

Crossin' my fingers for ya on that Ottawa job, Sean!!! Big time!!! Ottawa is so beautiful. And I think you deserve to live there, so there!  I love amoxicillin...no problemo with the digestion! Sometimes I think the old antibiotics are the best. Visualizing a piccy from Sean and his family in front of their new house in Ottawa.


----------



## 15132

Thanks AO!! The more and more I think about it, the more I really want to have the opportunity to move out there. I've visited Ottawa 3 times in the past and have enjoyed each time immensely (even though it was the dead of winter for one of the visits







).Amoxicillin is one of the antibiotics that I was on for my sinus infection. It was the first one actually and it didn't enflame my IBS or make me feel worse. It was the second antibiotic that my doctor put me on (Cefprozil if I remember how to spell it) that caused all of the problems. I've never had it before and after a few days I got worse and worse. I never finished off the pills that I was given. I just couldn't take another one after the Friday morning I had.Thanks also for the visualization. I'm doing the same and crossing my fingers too.







If things work out everyone's invited for the housewarming party.







Take care all!


----------



## 23392

oooooo be careful, Sean! I will so come for that housewarming party!


----------



## 15132

Greetings everyone!







Its been awhile since anyone has said anything here. I hope you're all well and having a good week. Today we celebrated Connor's 2 month birthday.







It seems I finally got over the antibiotics that I was taking. My situation is calming down and my regular tactics are working once again. I'm still very interested in going through the cd's again though.If I do start up the cd's, I will probably have to take a break (about 10 days long) around Christmas since I'll be travelling. Would it be better then to start the cd's after New Years?Well I just wanted to say hi to all of you and hope you're all doing well. I've still havent heard back concerning my interview so continue to cross your fingers for me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Glad to provide some encouragement, AO - and glad you are doing better... hope it continues!Hi Sean - Prayers and fingers crossed for you for the interview.And Happy 2 month to little one - they are so adorable as newborns, and change so fast! Take lots of piccys!Regarding the CDs, perhaps listen to your favorite and most calming sessions when you do have the time - especially before you travel, and then once the holidays, hectic stuff, etc. settles down and you are back into more of a routine, then begin the program again in earnest. That way, you aren't putting more stress on yourself to "do" the program according to schedule, but you may still get some benefit if you do opt to listen to the odd session here and there to help with the holiday stress, etc.All the best to everyone... sorry I have been absent; just been a hard time for me, please do keep me in your thoughts and prayers... thanks muchly..


----------



## 23392

Awwww Marilyn!I certainly WILL keep you in the thoughts and, especially, prayers! You deserve the best!Will kiddos be home for the holidays?  Something to look forward to!


----------



## 15132

Thanks Marilyn for the prayers, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers as well.Well now.......its not 100% definitive but I do have information for the new position. This past Thursday my manager received an email from Ottawa stating that they would like to offer me the position but were wondering when I could be released from my duties in Winnipeg.So......I got the job!!! Though I dont have a job offer in my hand just yet. Now the managers negotiate when I can leave Winnipeg and when my training in Ottawa can take place. Once that date is finalized I will have the piece of paper in my hands.If my manager gets his way, I wont be out in Ottawa till late January. Ottawa wanted me there on January 2nd. Later works better for me because of Christmas. More time to prepare is always good especially now that my condo has to be put up for sale and we need to find a new place to live.Thanks all for the words of encouragement, prayers, crossing of fingers and such.....it truly helped out.








<edit> Oh wanted to say this too....thanks for the advice Marilyn. I will do just that with the tapes. Listen to my favourites for now but will start up the program again in the new year. Things are starting to get back to 'normal' for me at the moment. I think the antibiotics really messed up my system when I was taking them but now they're out of my system.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Glad to learn of your news, Sean! YAY! And also those antibiotics can mess up the digestive system for sure, so glad you are now on the mend there.How is the baby? Take lots of piccys of Connor for Christmas- the look on their faces when they first see the lights is soooo cool... hope the little one and wife are well - 2 months is so cute, and they change so quickly. I have both my kids' newborn pics on the fridge... seems just like yesterday, but it wasnt. So yep, celebrate each of these little milestones!







I hope the move goes OK - it is hard to move in winter and with a baby - but onto a new life and I hope it all goes smoothly for ya and the family.


----------



## 23392

CONGRATS, Sean!!!regretting that party invite yet? Actually probably better moving with the little one at this size than when he begins to be a bit more mobile, eh? Just got a birth announcement from a couple friends of mine of *their* new little one--also a boy. Funny because they had *just,* I mean *just*, tested their announcement list. Then the next day... Good timing, what? Still keeping you in my prayers, Marilyn.


----------



## 15132

Greetings everyone!Boy its been quiet in here. Where did everyone go?Everything is going well for us at the moment. We're starting to look at homes on the internet and still waiting for an official date when we will be expected out in Ottawa.I will never regret any party invitations AO.







Well, as long as you dont mind 5 feet of snow and -20 celsius weather.







My IBS has been hit or miss over the last 2 weeks. I've had some good times then some bad times. Maybe its just the season we're in and the stress with the new job/move.We'll take plenty of pics over the Christmas holiday of Connor and I'll be sure to share them all with you here. I'm getting nervous of the airplane ride though. Its only 2 and a bit hours there but still its a worry.Anyways, I will talk with you all soon. Take care and hopefully some of the lurkers will come out and say hi!


----------



## 23392

We're expecting 60 fahrenheit tomorrow here, Sean...  I don't really mind...  After an initial cold snap, the holiday lights are great, 'cause the cold snap put people in the mood and then it warmed up and they got out and put up more lights than usual.  We even have lights up this year!  [Often we don't get to that]I've been off cause last couple nights the board has been dreadfully slow. Nice to see it not!Happy Holidays, one and all! I'll be here till tomorrow night, then back Xmas day most likely.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!!Merry Christmas and Happy New Year - Many blessings to all of you, my BB buddies - hope the new year brings peace, blessings, health, prosperity - and no more IBS!!!Love and peace to all...














*


----------



## 15132

Merry Christmas everyone!







Here at home in Toronto we're having a green Christmas this year. I left all the snow back in Winterpeg.







Whether you celebrate Christmas or not, I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow and that the new year will bring lots of luck and joy.







Take care everyone and have a safe holiday!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Happiest of Holidays Sean, AO, Marilyn and Screamer. Have a Happy New year.No snow here either Sean. Hug that baby for me. I bet he is really growing.Marilyn I hope you are well and taking care of yourself. I hope your Daughter is home for the Holidays and you are getting to spend time together.Everything is about the same here. Not working very much and babysitting the Grandbabies 3 days a week.Take careGod BlessKat


----------



## 20250

Happy New Year Everyone. I hope your Christmas went well. Many blessings to you all.


----------



## Screamer

Hey guys! Thought I should show my face in here and wish you all a Happy New Year. I hope it's a fantastic and mostly IBS free one for all of us! Sean, congrats on the new job and good luck with the move.AO-glad to see you are doing so well







Kat, nice to see you here







Hope you've had a happy holidays too!Marilyn, hope you are getting better and feeling okay. You are still in my thoughts!Brett, great also to see you. How are you doing these days? I can only assume you are doing well judging by your absence from the boards! I hope so!!!


----------



## 15132

Greetings everyone!!Its great to see everyone back in here during the last few days. I hope all of you had a great Christmas and that your plans for New Years go well tonight!I'm still stuck in Toronto at the moment but will be heading back to Winnipeg later tonight. I'll be celebrating New Years at home tonight. Then a few days to try and get the house looking nice before putting it up for sale. I'm still waiting on a release date for Ottawa but I've been told it should be around the end of January.It's been strange for me on the IBS side of things. Here in Toronto I'm doing much better and haven't felt like I do in Winnipeg. I'm not sure if thats because I'm around my family all the time or if there's something else going on. It has been a more stressful Christmas season than normal with all the driving around we've been doing because of Connor, so it just seems strange to me.Oh, Connor slept through most of the present giving but was awake during our dinner. That was fun.....lol.Anyways, have a great New Years tonight!!


----------



## 20250

Heya Sean! It sounds like things are working out for you. I hope your house sells quickly. How is the market up there? Around here it's been taking a nose dive. My nephew bought the wii system and that new zelda. I got one for my old gamecube. It's the best so far and my nephew love his wii. I know you are more of an on-line gamer but thought to metion it since we talked about it before. Anyways, good luck again with selling your house and with the move and all. I'm happy for you and hope everything works out according to plan. Say Hello to connor for me too. His first Christmas... so cool!Hi Amy! How are you doing these days? Keeping out of trouble, I hope







? I miss you guys alot. We've shared our lives for so long it feels like we are family. Anxiety related IBS is about gone. I still have D once in awhile from making stupid food choices or eating too much of said stupid food choice, but so do normal, or should I say, non IBSers,lol. I'm trying to break old thought patterns concerning IBS at the moment.Christmas eve day was good. DH and I went to our morning Church service, then returned for the 11 pm service for the Birthday party. Life is OK these days, except for battling a bad Flu for most of the week and work being super slow. I've read a few of your posts and feel bad that your IBS seems to be giving you a bad time. I thought you were making progress from the CDs and were on the second listening so reading that things aren't going well is a real downer







. Have you talked to Mike or Marilyn to try to get back on track? You were doing well before so they should work for you. I say don't give up, Amy! It took Marilyn 3 times to get over the hump, maybe the third time will be the answer for you too. I have to go because dinner is done so Bye for now and take care. I hope 2007 is the year for everyone to become IBS free.


----------



## 15132

Greetings everyone!Things are getting busy around here. I'm supposed to be released from my current duties on February 2nd and report to my new position in Ottawa on February 5th. I need to book a house hunting trip now sometime before the 2nd, as well as all the normal things you have to do in a move.The appraisers came through the condo on Monday and I should find out what they think the condo is worth in a week or so. That way if the condo doesn't sell within 3 months my company will buy it off me for the price the appraisers give.I'm back on Amitriptyline for my insomnia now. The last medication I was taking has been discontinued unfortunately. It let me wake up fully alert in the morning while I feel drowsy for most of the morning on the Amitriptyline. Though I think the Amitriptyline did help my ibs a bit when I was on it a few years ago. I will see if it helps it out this time as well.So you got the new Zelda then Brett? How is it and do you recommend it? Also, how are you liking the WII? I've been interested in getting one now but not sure. I hear that the PS3 isn't doing so well this time around. Nintendo might beat it.Well I hope that everyone is having a great new year so far.







Talk to you all soon.


----------



## 15132

Awfully quiet in here now. Where is everyone?Anyways I get to go house hunting next week up in Ottawa. The last week and a bit has been much better for me since I switched my insomnia medication. I have to watch it though, I was on these pills last time and I gained a lot of weight on them.Well hopefully I'll talk with you guys soon.


----------



## 20250

Hey Sean, Yeah, It is very quiet in here. I hope everyone is OK out there. So how's the house hunting coming along? Good luck. I hope you find the home of your dreams at a fair price. As for Zelda, I have the gamecube version of Zelda. Part of the reason for my being away from the BB was due to the 90 hours it took to finally beat it. That and I needed a break from reading negative posts. My nephew has the WII. He likes it. The graphics are better than gamecube and it has the wand to control movements. As far as My IBS situation, As you guys know, the only problem I was having was after making bad food choices. Well,Hmm, I stopped taking my fibercon a few weeks ago to see if it was helping or hurting and would'nt you know it, no more pain or D episodes from eating those same bad food choices. I'm talking pizza, bacon egg and cheese muffins, etc... I've held my tongue for a few weeks to make sure the fiber was the reason for the troubles. All this time the tapes were doing their job and was hurting the results by taking fiber. Go Figure.Alrighty, guess I'll go now. Talk to you guys soon. Hi Marilyn, Hi Amy, Hi AO!







Hope everything is going ok with you three. I bet it's warm over there in Australia Amy.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi guys,Except for a few posts to answer folks' questions, I have been away from the BB as well. Been busy and still have health issues, but limping along - Sean, hope the condo sold and that you found a good house - hope little one is doing well, and mom is too.Brett, glad you figured out the fiber thing - never helped me either, made me worse too- tho some folks are helped with it I guess.Kat, Amy - hope you are both well - take care everyone...And anyone else reading here - if you are currently or have done Mike's hypno program, or any hypno or CBT, you are welcome to join us here - this is the "lounge" for the hypno and CBT users to give support for not only the process but other life events.Okey dokey - take care and all the best to everyone. xx


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone!







Well I got back from Ottawa today and so far the house hunting trip was a bust. Everything that we had seen on the internet that we liked was either too small in the end or in a bad location (can you believe language 'police' that ensure all the signs in the community have to be fully french?).There are a couple of new developments that we are looking into but if we buy a new house that needs to be built, I need to rent from 6 months to a year until one is made.







Whats also hard right now is that I flew back to Winnipeg alone. We decided that it would be easier on Connor if he didn't have to fly back to Winnipeg only to turn around and go back to Ottawa this Saturday. So my in-laws drove up from Toronto, picked them up and will drive them back to Ottawa next week when I fly back in. This is the first time I've been away from my wife and son....ever.On brighter news, my condo had many viewings this weekend while I was away. There was an open house yesterday and today while any offers have to be made tomorrow by 5pm. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to open up some offers and see what we will be getting. We're guaranteed for $118 000 from my company so I'm hoping for more than that. Basically, if it doesn't sell within 3 months my company will buy it off of us for that price.Well cant say much about my IBS recently. Had a decent time in Ottawa with it. I forgot my fibre back in Winnipeg so I had to go 5 days and nights without it. Other wise I think that things are getting better with my insomnia pill.I'm glad to hear that things are getting better for you Brett after you stopped the fibre. So 90 hours to beat the game?? I really have to try this one now.







I've heard good things about the Wii so I might try to get one down the road after the move.Sorry to hear that you're still dealing with some health issues Marilyn. I truly hope you start feeling better soon. *hugs*Well Kat, Amy, and AO....come back and say hi! I hope things are going well for all of you. As to everyone else, like Marilyn said, jump on in and say hi!!


----------



## Screamer

Hi everyone! Sean, good luck with the house selling!!!Brett, glad you figured out fibre wasn't helping you. It never helped me either. ALWAYS gave me horrible horrible pain.I've been a bit scarce on the boards too. Busy busy. I'm doing okay. I've found that Lexapro is helping me with anxiety (although I've just dropped my dose a bit cause I was having some side effects that were driving me batty) and other than a bad day night before last I've actually been doing much better than usual. I wouldn't say great, but much better (who would've thought such a drastic diet change might make me feel a bit better). I'm not banking on it yet though cause my body might just be in one of it's "shock" modes. Kahlea's going into year 2 this year (when did THAT happen) and the girls start pre school in a week (







) so I'll have 3 hours 3 times a week to myself. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet!!! Marilyn, I still think about you all the time and hope that your health troubles are getting better! AO, how are you doing?Good to see you Brett and Sean! I'll try and poke my head in more often. I'm such a slacker, I tend to lurk a bit but then I just get busy and don't post despite my best intentions to


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone!







Amy!! Its been a while but its great to see you!! It's nice to know that things are going better for you. 2 years eh? I'm getting amazed at how fast time is going right now myself.Well, I'm gonna be gone for a week to 3 weeks. I'm moving out to Ottawa for good on Saturday and my computer might take up to 3 weeks to arrive in Ottawa.The condo is sold....woo!!!







We were asking for 118,900 but in the end we got 123,900!!! Also the possession date will be March 23, 2007 which means that we'll be in the hotel till mid April if we can't find a place in Ottawa right away.Well take care and I'll check in from time to time when I get a moment at work. I can't be busy all the time with the new job right?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Whoo and Hoo!!! Congrats Sean - all the best to you in the new location and good luck in the house hunt. So happy for you! Yay!!!Sending you best wishes, prayers and good thoughts for a great future!Take care and we will catch ya when you can visit us again... All the very best...


----------



## 20250

Congrats Sean! I'm happy for you. And you get an extra jingle in your pocket is nice too! Good luck with everything.Not much going on here though I should explain my new username. The main reason for the change was finally having the freedom to get on with life after losing so many years to IBS of not being able to go where I wanted to go and enjoy it. I can't say Thanks enough to you Marilyn and Mike but Thanks so much for not getting sick of me during the Journey. You were always there to lift me up when I had doubts about if this was working and I'm so grateful for that. The other reason for the change was to get my name off the internet. TTYL


----------



## 20250

OOps, Sorry Amy. I didn't see your post. It's good to see you around. Good luck with the Lexapro, stranger







.I don't know if anyone else saw the story on the news last week or not but There was a person who (I think) had a heart attack and a part of his brain was affected. This person then lost all desire to smoke ciggies. The doctors are perplexed because the area of the brain they thought was responsible for cravings was not the area that all the drugs are targeted at. If I can find the article I will post it.


----------



## 20250

here is the link


----------



## Screamer

Okay, I'm totally confusticated!!! IBfree2beme who are you?!?!?


----------



## Screamer

Oh, lol, hi







Good to see you (had to go searching through some of your old posts to figure it out, I can't leave mysteries alone!!!Glad you are doing so well!!! Yay for you!!!Errm that link wouldn't work for me (sigh, typical my luck, he he). Uhhh why do you not want your name on here? Confusticated again!!! I accidently put it in my post then read that bit so deleted it. Okay, I think I'm off to deconfusticate.Congrats on selling the house Sean!!! See you when you get back here


----------



## 20250

LOL, you are so funny







. I love a good mystery too! Sorry you couldn't open the link... It was a clip from Fox news about a patient who had a stroke, then forgot his addiction to smoking. The part of the brain affected by the stroke is not the part that they have been making drugs for. So now they (doctors,etc) know what part of the brain to target. The Doctor on the clip was explaining that they can zap that area and get short term results but the cravings come back. The same area also controls all other cravings too, so this could turn into a very good find. I hope that didn't confuse you even more,hehe. Sometimes when I try to explain something, I make people more confused,ugh.It's nice to see you back around, Amy.Have a great Sunday! TTYLBrett


----------



## Screamer

Ahh I see, that's interesting. Yep, I need to be zapped for sugar addiction







I just cannot give it up. I was good once for 4 whole months, then I had a teeny piece of chocolate I got as a gift and now I'm back on the sugar rollercoaster







I'm trying to cut down again for now though and so far so good, getting those levels down a bit. (and nope, you didn't confuse me with your explanation, you should hear some of mine







)


----------



## 20250

LOL, we all use a zapping for one thing or another. How did you go 4 months without Chocolate? Gotta be a record... How's the weather over there? You're in the middle of summertime, right? Here it's bitter cold with wind chills below 0 degrees F.







TTYLBrettHi Marilyn


----------



## 15132

Greetings everyone!I'm typing this from my newly arrived computer in Ottawa while staying in a hotel room.The first week of work has gone well. The people are really nice here and so far its been interesting. There has been some boring days though since it was full of self learning on the net. Yesterday I spent the day on the phones speaking with construction companies and contractors. It seems that when anything in Canada gets built the builder must fill out 2 forms....one for Transport Canada (government) who goes over regulations regarding height, lighting, and other concerns....the other one is for us (NavCanada). We need to figure out if the new building/tower/structure will impact on our navigational aids and we need to plot them on maps so pilots dont run into them. Well it seems everyone remembers the Transport Canada forms but most dont remember ours so I was on the phone dealing with people who were building structures from 2004.







The new department that I'm in is really trying to play catch up. We'll get it done and the new forms are all electronic now but it will take a bit to get it done.Its been stressful so far during this week. While the condo is sold (with a march 23rd possession date) we still haven't found a place to stay. Fortunately for me, it seems that the stress hasn't added to my IBS yet. The insomnia pills still seem to be settling my stomach down enough that 1 immodium at the beginning of the week seems to do the trick.Its good to see you guys back at the keyboard again.







0 degrees f sounds cold Brett. I'm not sure what that is in C but it gives me the shivers. The weather here is around -10ish with windchills of -20ish. Winnipeg has been in the -40s for the last week (-40F = -40C) so I'm really glad that I'm not there right now.







I'm the same Amy, I love my sugar. Mostly in the form of chocolate or chocolate chip cookies. I'm trying to limit myself to 1 snack a day with 1 can of coke as well. It used to be caffeine free coke classic (non diet) but they seem to have stopped making that in Canada now. So its back to the regular coke for me.Anyways, I'll stop now before I write a novel. I hope all of you guys are having a good week and that your weekend goes well. Cross your fingers that we find something soon in Ottawa.


----------



## 20250

Heya Sean! Good to hear from you even if it's from a Hotel room. I don't quite understand all the technical jargon you posted but it sounds like if any of us go flying in Canada, our lives are in your hands, so we better be nice to you, eh?lol. You sound like a smart guy and I'm sure you'll figure it out in no time. As for the 1 imodium a week, That's GREAT!!! Especially with the moving and being in a new environment and all. Way to go man! We're not quite as cold as you, but we're also not used to being this cold. -20 wind chill for you,woah! I've been off work all week because of the cold weather. Today was finally above freezing so we worked, and will work tomorrow, after Church of course. Lucky you, you get to work indoors. We do the five minute face test. If our face goes numb within fives minutes, no worky that day,lol. OH well, gonna get going now. Take care and good luck getting adjusted to your new job.See YaBrettHi marilyn


----------



## 20250

Hey Sean, Been reliving some of last years rockstar Supernova and came across this...... BTW, My son and nephew went to supernova's concert a couple weeks ago and said the stadium was empty. Maybe 5,000 people. Toby was there with his band, and Dilana is dating the bald guy(can't think of his name) from Iceland? They both said Toby and his band was real good, dilana was good and Supernova was not good at all but Tommy Lee was excellent on drums. Dilana did that cover of , same one she did on the show.OK, See Ya


----------



## 15132

Wow! That brought back some memories Brett, thanks!I was given their CD back at Christmas and have to admit its pretty good. I was listening to it while out driving today. It doesn't surprise me that only 5000 people were there though. Its hard to get excited about a brand new band that is just together for the first time. You have one from Motley Crue, one from Metallica, and one that spent a bit of time in GnR. All slightly different tastes of hard rock. Would the different fans of each band like the new sounds of Supernova?I'm a bit confused though, Magni (the bald guy from Iceland) had a wife and newborn son I thought. Supernova even flew them in for a week since Magni was missing them so much.Any idea what Rockstar 3 will be?Anyways, sorry about sounding so technical. I seem to do that all the time and my wife just gives me the look that she doesn't understand what I'm saying. I've even tried some jokes from the business with my friends and I end up being the only one laughing at them. Hehe







I wish we could do the 5 minute face test out here (or I should say in Winnipeg back when I lived there). Today the weather wasn't that bad out here in Ottawa, -5 C with a windchill of -13. I'm not sure what that is in F but I know freezing is 32 F right?Anyways, gotta run. I need to see if I can download some more Supernova now that you got the bug back into me.


----------



## 20250

Hey Sean, Yep, Magni the bald guy(thanks







) left his wife for Dilana. See what fame does to some people? I "heard" this year's show might be Queen. Do you think there is anyone out there who can come close to Freddie mercury? They have so many good songs though, so if it is true we should be in for a treat this year,eh? Every once in awhile I come across Supernova's videos on Myspace and catch the bug to relive it. I think they still have their website up with all their videos on there too. I know what you mean about how hard it can be for a new band to drum up support. Motley Crue, metallica, GnR... The good old days,sigh. I can't believe axl still doesn't have his act together. How could he let drugs and his ego destroy one of the best rock bands ever. I don't get it







. Freezing is 32F. I'm dumb when it comes to figuring out the conversions from F to C, But it was cold man!! It did warm up a bit the past couple days though. I think Marilyn had colder weather over her way.conversion chart link. -13 celcius is 8.6 F, according to the chart. Thats pretty darn cold. I guess you get used to it up there in Canada? Better get going. Take care and stay warm,haha.Brett


----------



## 15132

Wow, Queen doing the Rockstar show sounds interesting. I haven't heard any rumours for season 3 recently. There was widespread speculation during season 2 that it would be an all female show for season 3 but I haven't seen anything about that in quite a few months.For Queen though, I always thought that George Michael would make a fine substitution for Freddie.Well here is a link to the house that we're leaning towards.http://www.valecraft.com/home_details.asp?id=54&commid=31It's one of the model homes so it comes with a lot of upgrades. The only one it doesn't have is the optional family room above the garage. Just have to think it through this weekend and make a decision next week.This week has been going well and I haven't taken any immodium. Had a bit of a problem last night but not too bad. Now I just want to make it through today before I take one so that it will help out next week as well.Anyways back to work for now. Talk to you all later!


----------



## 20250

Hi Sean, How's it going? The house you are looking at is very nice. A nice place to raise a family. Did you make a decision yet? It's good to hear that you are doing well IBS wise too. Every once in awhile I thik back to where I was a year ago and where I am today and I'm so glad that I stuck with the tapes. Taking Imodium just once a week is really good progress for you,yes? As for Rockstar, an all female show would be cool too. I've never been a big George michael fan but he has the pipes for it. As long as they come up with a show I'll be happy. Guess that's it for now. Hope your week is going well, talk to ya later.Hi Marilyn







Brett


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone!Well its been a while since I've had a chance to come back to the forums. Right now I'm still dealing with hotel internet and I'm not able to come online nearly as much as I used to at work.We're still thinking about the house. The person we were dealing with went on a 2 week vacation but is now back at work. We waited for him to return since he had made a few promises about the house and his assistants knew nothing about it. We're just waiting for him to get back to us tomorrow or Tuesday about one thing and then we'll make an offer. If everything goes well the move in date will be around my birthday, March 21. We've never done this before...buy from a new developer. Do they negotiate at all on the price? Sometimes I feel like they might then I seem to go the other way and feel like we'll be laughed out of his office for negotiating.Yes Brett, taking 1 imodium a week is great for me. From time to time it seems I have a little set back but for the most part its been a different world compared to Winnipeg stomach wise for me. I think there is less stress work wise here for one thing. I have a job now where I feel like its a career, and I'm not reminded of my failed attempt at becoming an Air Traffic Controller on a daily basis. While I'm ok about the situation and being unable to get my license, being reminded everyday did cause stress in my life. Secondly I really do think it also has to do with my insomnia pill that I went back on. I'm taking amitriptyline for my insomnia. When I moved to Winnipeg I went on this medication for a year and a half to two years. During that time my stomach was pretty good. I went off it, though, since I had gained over 25 pounds being on it. Now I know what it does to my weight and I can be mindful of that. But on top of helping me sleep at night, it seems to help my stomach out too.We should be hearing about Rockstar 3 soon if its still going on. I know auditions for season 2 started around March/April last year. The same should happen this year.It seems that everyone is quiet right now. I hope that all of you are doing well and you're all having a great weekend. Talk to all of you guys later!


----------



## eric

Sean and Brett, you two might like my friends music perhaps.Dan Reed the Rush is the first song on the first link.http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=77371604Melvin Brannon also known now as Spoonie Bee, is a totally awesome base player like stanley Calrke or Thomas Dolby. His music incorporates all kinds of styles. Listen to Live it up. A fun song and great groove.http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=49979764Along with some of my other friends they all belonged to the Dan Reed network, which played back in the mid eighties and early 90's. They toured with the stones, UB 40, Bon Jovi and others.http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=59411832


----------



## 15132

Thanks for the links Eric!I'll have to open them up when I get home later today. Work won't let me open them up at the moment.


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone, wanted to give an update on the move since its been quiet around here.Well we ended up buying the house I linked to above. We were supposed to get the house last Wednesday, but there were some problems with money so we ended up closing the purchase last Thursday. This caused a lot of stress and I had to cancel different things like the moving in of our furniture. It's a short story so I'll give you the basics.Last Monday my lawyer in my old province informed me that it would take up to 3 weeks to get the equity from the sale of our condo which went through on March 23. I'm not sure why it takes that long, but it's the only province in Canada that does. So I phone up the company that is managing my relocation and they ended up advancing the equity to me so I could close the deal. The lawyers in Ottawa needed the money by midday Wednesday to close the deal by the end of the day.The relocation company had told me they were going to send $37k for Wednesday. On Wednesday morning I got a phone call telling me that they could only send $32.5k since thats what the contract they have with NavCanada states....they can't send all 100% but only 90% of my equity. I was left scrambling and had to get to a bank to make up the difference. Not a big deal in the end, since I had the money, but it was something extra I needed to do. I phoned them back to confirm that the lawyers in Ottawa would have the money shortly since they needed it right away and I got a message back stating that it will probably only get to them by the end of the day, thus making me late with the money.All day long I kept trying to find out if the money made its way to the lawyer. By 4:00 the lawyer had to inform the builders that the money would be late and arrive the next morning. I had to cancel the movers, cable/phone/internet hook up, water softener hook up, and the delivery of my appliances.Thursday morning I phone the lawyer to see if they received the money and was informed that it hadn't arrived yet. Upon phoning back the relocation company, they went off and tried to find where the money was. I ended up in some meetings during the rest of the morning so I wasn't at my desk when they called back. I ended up listening to their voicemail apologizing profusely that there was a further mistake made on their part......they sent the money to the wrong account.







On top of that, they couldn't send any further money until this was fixed on their part....which could take a few days (and actually did, they only got the money back today). So I was left having to find $32.5k in a short few hours.I phoned up my mortgage broker just before lunch and she was able to get a loan made out in about an hour. I rushed out of my work over to the bank (which is about 40 minutes away but I did it in 25ish hehe), signed the paperwork, rushed back to the lawyer and handed it in. I gave it to them by 3:05. They finally got it all over to the builders and we got the keys at 4:45...15 minutes to spare in the end.The furniture went in on Friday and the cable is all hooked up. I have to wait now till Thursday for the appliances since its only delivered one day a week outside of Ottawa.So another week in the hotel but not the end of the world....just a pain in the butt. We'll be fully in the new house over the Easter weekend.Over all of this I've had some ibs problems but nothing really bad. It wasn't the greatest over the Wednesday and Thursday last week but I think it was all the stress that was put on my shoulders.Christa and Connor are doing well and we're celebrating Connor's 6 month birthday on Wednesday this week.Anyways just wanted to say hi and see if there is anyone out there (and vent a bit hehe).


----------



## 15132

I guess it was longer than I thought...sorry.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HI Sean - Wow, you have been through a LOT - I ams so glad you will be in your new home for Easter and then finally you can take a bit of a breather - even folks without IBS would be having symptoms after all you went through - major life changes!!!Sending a little hug and kiss to little Connor -Enjoy his baby days - it goes by so so fast - I remember taking an old tape recorder (we didnt have video camera then) and recording my son's voice - his coos and such - my son, now in his 20's, made a CD with his music and kid broadcasts over the years - and to my delight and surprise, he had put that baby clip in there for a lark! It seems like yesterday I recorded it - so cherish little Connor now as much as you can...Take care, and blessings to you and your wife in your new home!!!YAY!!!


----------



## 20250

Eric, I didn't see your post but thanks alot. New music to listen to.Wow Sean, That is a lot to go through. Isn't it funny how people can make a mistake depositing other people's money? Not really. I bet if that person were handling their own money they would have paid close attention to get it right. But, as Marilyn says, I'm glad you and the family will be in your house for Easter. Say hi to little Connor and Christa. I've been dealing with something similar, sorta. I've been working with lenders since the first week of Feb, trying to pull out equity to get my finances in line and to finish paying for my daughter's wedding coming up in May. I went through 3 companies, all saying the same thing, no problem, you're approved. Only to get a second call saying we are so sorry but we can't do anything at this time. We finally got approved with the 3rd mortgage company and went to closing 2 Thursday's ago. They were supposed to send a certified check last Tuesday, but messed up and sent a regular check on Wednesday, which will not clear until this Friday. So I can relate with ya Sean on how easy it is for people to mess up when it is not their money. It's almost over and has a happy ending and that is most important. A little sad news too. Our Chelsea dog has breast cancer and only has a few days to live







. She is our 12 year old German shepherd. We took her to the vet a few weeks ago because she had a lump on her chest and she had an ulcer on her leg. The vet gave her some medicine and said to enjoy our time with her, and that she may live 6 weeks or 6 months, depending on how aggressive the cancer was. In these 3 weeks the cancer has tripled in size and now has gone into her front leg that had the ulcer in it, causing her leg to swell 3 times it's normal size. She can't walk or put any pressure on her leg. When we took her back to the vet yesterday, he said Chelsea only has days left, so he gave her Prednisone to try to relieve the swelling in her leg. We are going spoil her more than ever for the next few days with all her favorite junk food, and give her lots of love before we take her back to the vet. I should add that we do have the choice of letting her pass at home or have her put to sleep. We decided and the vet agreed that we should not let her to suffer any longer than need be. She's been such a great dog and we will miss her dearly.I think this is getting long so I'll stop for now. You guys have a nice day. Many blessings to all of you.Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh Brett - so sorry to hear about your dog - it's hard to let a pet go- you have my thoughts and prayers that you can get through it ok...Glad your finances went through as well- whew - sigh of relief there for ya...


----------



## 15132

Hi Marilyn and Brett (and all you lurkers out there







)!I'm so sorry to hear about your dog Brett. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. I am glad that your finances did go through in the end. The relocation company finally found the money on Monday and I now have the cheque in my hands. I need to deposit it now and then find out how to pay off the loan so the interest can stop now.Today is Connor's 6 month birthday! I'll see what I can do to get some pictures up here.







It looks like we'll be definitely moving in this weekend. I got the mail set up to come to the new address now and the appliances should be here tomorrow. After that its just the big clean up in the bedrooms and main floor just to make sure everything is ready to go. The basement will take much longer to get together and we'll need at least a corner there cleaned up since that's where the computer will go now. I will be having a very long weekend because of Easter (I get both Friday and Monday off) so that should give us plenty of time to get things set up.Anyways I hope everyone has a great Wednesday!


----------



## 20250

Hi Marilyn and Sean, and all you lurkers.. Don't be afraid to say hello. We won't bite







Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts with my Chelsea Dog. The Prednisone is working!!! The swelling in her leg is gone and she is playing shadows again, barely limping while walking, etc... The cancer in her breast hasn't gotten any better or worse, and she isn't suffering, or at least not showing it if she is. If you could see the smile on my face







...Happy Birthday to little Connor







!!Sean, Did you end up buying the house that you showed pictures of? Sounds like you have much work to do, if you want to call it work. It must be an exciting time for you and Christa with everything that's happened in the past year. A good job, a little Baby, new home, Improvement as it relates to your IBS... All the things we dream of achieving when we are young. uhm, in my case,were young. Anyways, I'm so happy for you and your family that all your dreams are coming true! Best of luck to you guys. Have fun moving in.I best be going for now, see ya







Brett


----------



## 15132

Wonderful news Brett!! I'm glad the medication is working with your Chelsea dog.We did buy the house that I showed pictures of. The top floor and main floor is pretty much finished in terms of furniture moving in and cleaning up. The basement will take a lot more work and I need to get to it sooner rather than later since my computer has been sent down there. I think that was Christa's plan all along. I would want to finish the basement off since I'll spend a lot of my time down there.







The relocation company finally found the money early last week. We went straight to the bank where we got the loan from and payed it off fully. In one week we had $60 in interest. Thank goodness that the money was found since I didn't want the interest to continue. At least my own company will be paying the interest.







Except for a few fights with the appliance store, everything else has gone well with the move in. Monday night was our first night sleeping in our own bed. It's now a 35 minute drive to work but to be honest it's not that bad.Anyways I hope everyone had a good Easter. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## 15132

Heya everyone!







I know its been a long time since someone wrote in the Friendly Support Thread. I just wanted to make a quick hello and see how everyone has been doing.Things are going well in Ottawa and we're slowly starting to clean up the basement from the move in mess. I even had to buy a lawn mower right away since our front and back yard started to look like shag carpet.







We also found a new family doctor pretty quickly here but I'm guessing thats because we moved outside of the city and now live in a nicely sized 7000 populated town. He seems to be very interested in helping me out with my IBS and we've had 2 discussions about it already when I've seen him for unrelated medical reasons.Connor is now over 7 months old and has been eating lots and lots of solid foods now. He still hasn't started crawling yet and he hasn't said his first words but he sure loves to squeal in delight.....loudly. All in all he's been doing quite well.Anyways I just wanted to say hi and see how all of you have been doing!Take care,Sean


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sean - Good to hear from you - glad you are getting more settled and found a doctor as well - don't give up on the hypno - took me three rounds - let me know if your doc is interested in info and I can send some brochures and literature to him if so..Connor sounds delightful - be sure to take movies and record his voice - my son turns 24 tomorrow, and we recorded his first little girglings and squeals as an infant - seems like yesterday! Such a precious time! Hope you and the Mrs. are all well - Still struggling a bit but hanging in there - send those good thoughts my way...







Take care.


----------



## 15132

Sorry to hear that you're still struggling a bit health wise Marilyn. I'll continue to send all my good thoughts to you.







I've discovered a side effect to my amitriptyline. I'm gaining weight again. Last time I was on this medication for insomnia I gained around 25 pounds. While its for insomnia one of the good side effects was that it really controlled my IBS as well. When I went off the medication a few years ago my weight went back down (having surgery on my gall bladder helped too hehe) but my control over my IBS suffered as well.Back in January I went back on it since my other insomnia medication was stopped being produced. Well since then my IBS has been wonderfully controlled. Even with the move and everything going wrong I only had a couple of bad days.My doctor in town now has me starting two different medications to see if I can go off the amitriptyline. He has me trying out Effexor since the amitriptyline worked well and a different pill at night for my insomnia.Ah well.....I have to start another session of the CD's sometime in the next couple of weeks. It worked really well last time and I want to continue to improve as much as I can without medication.Hopefully everyone else is having a great week. Take care everyone!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sean - Oh wow, I was on both of those meds - the amitriptyline (Elavil) was helpful to me for IBS, but was short-lived - the effects wore off - I took Effexor, but had a bad reaction to it, tho I know some folks do well - I hope it helps you. And yes, do another round of the CDs - like I said, I did it three times, and I still know of times where I can tell it helps me just by the nature of the attack being stopped in the way it has been - several times this month, I had an impending attack, and it subsided within a few minutes - once was on the way to talk to patients about IBS!!! That would have been really ironic - but I was fine! All the best to you Sean - enjoy the summer with little Connor - he is at that neat age where everything is a discovery!!!Take care! And hello to any lurkers out there! I guess some folks didnt come over to the new BB.... But welcome to any new folks!


----------



## 15132

I guess you're right Marilyn, not everyone made it over. I was even lost for a little bit but eventually found my way back.







So far the Effexor hasn't affected me that much. I am at the lowest prescription, however, and that gets raised up tomorrow. Then its another week at the new levels then I raise it up one last time. Did you ever get headaches from the medication? I'm supposed to go back to my doctor at the three week part and have another check up to see how its going on the new meds.I will be starting another go with the cd's once I can find some time to get it started.Anyways, I hope all you lurkers out there are having a great day. Take care!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sean - It has been a long time since I took it - '98 I think, but I had headache, nausea, shakes, sweating, trembling - it was awful - I was supposed to go to the ER, but I just toughed it out, but stopped cold turkey and didn't take another pill after that - I can't remember how long I was on it before I got those side effects, nor the doseage level, but the doc and the ER person I callled said they were side effects (especially since I never felt quite that way before - was different, like out of control feeling) - but that could have been just me - I know two other people on it and they have nothing like that, so don't let my experience cloud yours - you could do great on it!Well, take care - hope everything else is going well for you, the baby and wifey -we are inundated with cicadas!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

HI Sean and MArylyn. Sorry to hear you are still having problems with your health MArylyn., Prayers sent your way. Sean on my gosh, where does the time go? Connor will be 1 before we know it. I am waiting for one of my daughter to say she is having another any time. The girls are 2yrs. and 16 months now. I still watch them 3 days a week. I am not back to cleaning houses. My health is still dealing me a fit so I am staying home more and more. My IBS is D, D and more D. I NEED to get back on the tapes. Try them again. I get more upset belly aches then before. I know some of it is my nerves. I had another daugther graduate last week. I took 3 lomotil to make it through. Normally 3 would give me C for a week. Not this time had D the very next day.Sean when I was on Amitriptolene I gained weight too. I did not know that was a side affect till a nurse in the ER told me it slows down the whole system and even your metabolism. So I got off of it. Did nothing for my IBS anyway.Well take care ALL and I will talk to you soon. Hug and kiss that baby boy for me.Take careKat


----------



## 15132

Heya Marilyn and Kat! It's great to hear from you Kat, I'm glad you made it back to the new boards.







Well today is the first day of the increased dosage. Next week will be the last one and I see the doctor on the 21st. The only side effect I've been getting so far are headaches. At first they were everyday but right now they aren't too bad. I also get headaches from weather systems and we've had quite a few so I'm wondering if that made it worse.Sorry to hear about your problems Kat. I'm planning on starting a second phase of the cd's myself this upcoming weekend. I've been saying this for months but I really want to get it started and see where it takes me.I never heard the reason why amitriptyline causes the weight gain but that makes sense. Unfortunately for me it has been a wonder drug for my IBS. Anyways time to get back to work this morning. Take care all and have a great Wednesday! Oh and I'll give Connor a hug and kiss for everyone.


----------

